
Ataribox retro mini-console plays current and classic games UK - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/07/ataribox-mini-console/
======
sk0g
Looks pretty cool, but not sure what they mean by "modern games." Angry Birds
modern, or full blown Battlefield on PS4 modern?

